
Efficient management Python projects dependencies with Docker - Walkman
https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/12/01/docker-python-pip-requirements/
======
dozzie
I like how Docker crowd seems to be undereducated about what packaging systems
can do for dozen years already.

\- If something not packaged by distribution is needed, one can just create
own package.

\- If something is packaged, but in wrong version, most of the time the
package can be simply rebuilt.

\- If a required library is fscked up, doesn't cooperate and needs to be put
into a virtualenv, whole virtualenv still may be put into a package.

Installation and deployment is then a breeze, pulling all the dependencies
(including C libraries), and not compiling everything over and over again.
Moreover, deployment is _repeatable_ , which means a developer may install
project's dependencies and work on the code directly from git workdir.

A side bonus is immunity from another instance of left-pad farce, where
inaccessibility of one single tarball hanging somewhere in the internet broke
down whole build process.

